# VK| Vape King Craighall Craft Bar & Eatery Grand Opening



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/17)

Vape King would like to invite you to the launch of another South African first...

The Vape King Craft Bar & Eatery. A Fully licensed craft bar and eatery set inside an already awesome Vape Store. 

We will be serving drinks and awesome food with an Indian flair from 12:00 on 01/12/2017. 

Come and join us and taste our selection of awesome craft beers and Gins as well as your favorites such as Castle Light, Black Label, Various Vodkas,Ciders and more!

Food menu items range from toasted Sandwiches to Bunny Chows, Snack Boards and wonderful desserts.

Play a game of pool or take on the ruler of the clouds while you're there!

We promise you wont want to miss out!

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (29/11/17)

Vape, craft beer, and curry (what cuisine is North India famous for?)... What more could someone want out of life?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/11/17)

Potentially the coolest thing this year!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

@Stroodlepuff next one Cape Town?


----------



## Silver (29/11/17)

Congrats and all the best with this @Stroodlepuff !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/17)

*MENU SNEAK PEAK*

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/17)

​


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Marvellous @Stroodlepuff 

Bunny Chow - that sounds great!!! 

I am just thinking. I need chips - maybe I can cut up the potato wedges

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Congrats on the new bar and eatery @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!!

Spent a bit of time this afternoon at the shop and it looks super! Still can't believe how big it is. 

Food was great. Congrats Rani! I didn't sample the drinks but the cokes were ice cold! Hehe







Good chats and fun times. With @Paulie and Emil who manages the VK Craighall store. 

Fun times and good chats. 

Congrats guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

